# Two DC Trains Running on one Controller



## netgeist (Mar 3, 2015)

I've made the plunge into DCC and love it. I do have two DC engines left over that I don't want on my DCC track because of power drain. Can I run multiple DC trains with the Bachmann EZ system? I'd use turnouts and crossovers to keep them on different tracks to address speed concerns. 

- netgeist


----------



## Magic (Jan 28, 2014)

I personally would run NO DC locos on a DCC system, a good way to fry the locos.
I don't think a EZ command will do it anyway?????

Magic


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

You will be able to run multiple trains on your system, the Bachmann manual will tell you how many. You will of course have convert the non DCC locos.


----------



## DavefromMD (Jul 25, 2013)

It's not clear if you are talking about running the DC locos on your DCC track or you intend to have an isolated DC track for them. 

If it is an isolated DC track, you won't be able to use your EZ system to control them. You will have to just have a standard DC power pack to do that. This is the preferred and safer way to mix DC and DCC.

If you intend to run a DC locomotive on a DCC track, the EZ system can control one. However when you do this, beware that the DC locomotive should NEVER sit idle on the track. Keep in mind the DCC track is always fully powered. If you let a DC locomotive sit idle on the track it is like having it on a DC track, turning it on full power, and holding the locomotive in place. In not too long a time the motor will burn out.


----------



## netgeist (Mar 3, 2015)

I'm probably not using the right lingo since I'm new. Sorry about that.

I have DCC trains running seperately on their own layout. I want to use my DC trains with the standard Bachmann DC power Pack by running more than one train on the same pack. Since I don't want them hitting each other, I'd do a layout where they share a track but use turnouts so they essentially run parallel. Can the power pack and DC trains handle that?

I don't intend to mix DC and DCC on the same track....for tbe reasons stated above and because the reduction in power to the DCC trains when a DC is on the track is awful.


- netgeist


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

You can control up to 9 DCC locos with your Bachmann EZ system.
They claim that you can run a DC loco by using #10, but
I would not do it.

Yes, you could run two trains at the
same time with your DC power pack but both
would be doing exactly the same thing even
tho on separate tracks. Your power pack controls
the polarity and voltage on the track so no matter
how many locos is on the track they will all
run at the same time based on that. No problem
with having a turnout connect the two DC tracks.
No isolation required. Just do not connect
the DC track to your DCC layout thru a
turnout.

Don


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

You can do that but you will have 'isolate' one train by putting it in a siding or run around loop which is protected by insulated frog points. In other words you can have two or even three trains on the same DC layout at the same time but only one 'in steam'.

If you're asking can I run a DC layout like a DCC one you can't.


----------



## netgeist (Mar 3, 2015)

Correct Don...my DCC and DC tracks will be completely separated. So for this conversation, I shouldn't have brought DCC into the equation. I just know that when you mentioned multiple trains on the same track, people recommend DCC. I have DCC but for me, never the twain shall meet. I just want to use my DC trains without replacing them with DCC versions right now.

So, I want to run multiple analog trains, same track, same controller. I'd use turnouts to keep them on seperate paths so they don't collide. Will that be a problem for the power pack or the speed of the analog trains?

- netgeist


----------



## DavefromMD (Jul 25, 2013)

It sounds like you are having a totally separate DC track and want to run 2 trains on the same track. Easily doable but you will have to wire the track with blocks. You power pack will easily handle 2 locomotives.

Blocks are sections of track isolated from each other by insulated (plastic) joiners. Each block is wired to a block controller. The block controller has switches that can turn the power on and off to the block. Your power pack is connected to the block controller.

The easiest method was already described. Have a passing siding as a block and your main line as a block. If you want to be more sophiticated, you can set your main up in 2 blocks or more and have additional track branch off track swithes for another block.

Here's what I would do. Set up 2 blocks on your main line and a passing siding as a third block. This way you have the flexability to have both trains running on your main line and use the blocks to keep them separate (if one starts catching up, you stop it in block A while the other train continues in block B. For operational fun, set up your blocks such that you can stop one train while the other comes out of the passing siding. An Atlas 205 Connector is the simple and perfect block controller for this set up.


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

With the greatest respect I don't think that the OP is now going to start getting into isolated blocks as he sounds like like he's just coming to terms with running trains. The electronics are simply going to be too complex. Don't forget, this is the very reason why DCC was made possible.


----------



## netgeist (Mar 3, 2015)

Cycleops for the win!

I am interested in learning about blocks - and all things related to the hobby - but can only comprehend so much at this time. So I am just going to replace the Bachmann Rail Chief BNSF GP40 with a seperately purchased Bachmann DCC BNSF GP40 and call it a day. I have enough track to run 3 DCC trains on linked tracks.



- netgeist


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

It sounds to me like the OP wants to be able to run his two DC locomotives on a separate track from his DCC stuff, which will actually be 2 or more separate tracks so that the DC locos don't collide. It doesn't sound like he's trying to CONTROL them independently with block wiring, but let them both run at a given voltage and polarity. This will work fine.

For the OP though, I would ask if this situation is temporary or permanent -- in other words, do you intend to convert those two locos someday (I would). If not, I'd be curious as to why.


----------

